# Basket!



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Since this new house is astonishingly low on cabinets drawers, I wove this little basket to keep cooking utensils in. 



















Once it dries completely, I'm going to nail a little wooden strip to the back, so that it can be hung on the wall.


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

niiiice! i wove part of a basket once at Girl Scout camp. that is very sharp. What is it made of?


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

It is just standard rattan. 1/2 inch stakes and 3/8 inch weavers. I think it will be strong enough to hold small implements, but I'm not going to overload it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's WONDERFUL!! I love the shape to it. and I love how folks here can make their OWN craft to solve problems  and not just think "oh, I'll go BUY something"


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i like the shape too. i'm trying to find one to hang on the inside of my gate. i check the thrift store quite often. it's hard to find that shape. baskets are quite popular up here. i've got one hung out front with a fuscia in it. looks like a birdcage sort of. i didn't make it though.~Georgia.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet little basket.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Nice job!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

KyWeaver, where did you get supplies and directions for such a nice basket ? I really like it and 

the fact that it's functional makes it even better. I have seen some at Wally world that were lined 

even.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought the supplies from Basket Makers' Catalog online. They have good sales occasionally.
I made it up really. I just figured out the size I wanted, number and length of stakes, then put it together. Without any decorative elements, it's a very simple basket.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

That is just awesome, nice project!


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> It's WONDERFUL!! I love the shape to it. and I love how folks here can make their OWN craft to solve problems  and not just think "oh, I'll go BUY something"


Exactly. Great basket and idea!


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

kyweaver said:


> I bought the supplies from Basket Makers' Catalog online.


Thank you for this site. I have always wanted to give basket weaving a try. I am putting in an order for the berry basket kit this evening.


----------

